# Toby Carvery and Mystery TT Cruise! 19th April



## yveTTe bland (Aug 25, 2014)

Its "TT" time again with a tasty meal and a drive!
On Sunday the 19th of April at the Toby Carvery you must arrive,
Don't be late its a date at 11.30 in the morning,
On Bradford Road Keighley where all the fun is dawning!
So see you there don't be square! you will be glad that you came!
For bends to swerve! (mind that kerb!) surely is our aim!!! 8)

Toby Carvery 
Sat nav BD21 4BB
Attendees: YveTTe in Finn!
Di-na-mitte in sebastian
Karen and Fred
Cloud
sutty
phil and sue
John-H
Kev and Jack
ste and june in jessica
mark
Doris and mel
Andy


----------



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

Hi Yvette

If I can find a dog sitter for the day (easier said than done), I'll be there. Fingers crossed and I'll let you know


----------



## yveTTe bland (Aug 25, 2014)

Hello Karen!
Many thanks! and lets hope you can make it! Looking forward to seeing you! and your TT of course!!
Love yvette


----------



## rockyregal (Mar 13, 2015)

hi if i could get to this event would you mind it would be a nice drive out but cant comfirm yet do you have meal in the carvery before or later etc not been to anything before thanks andy


----------



## TTS-Phil (Mar 11, 2013)

Hi Yvette

Can you add our names to the list please.

Phil and Sue


----------



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

The Phantom Lord said:


> Hi Yvette
> 
> Can you add our names to the list please.
> 
> Phil and Sue


Glad you can make it Phil, see you at the Toby Carvery


----------



## TTS-Phil (Mar 11, 2013)

Hi Karen

It will be good to be back out on the road after being out of circulation for so long. 

Hopefully see you at The Boatyard on Thursday.


----------



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

The Phantom Lord said:


> Hi Karen
> 
> It will be good to be back out on the road after being out of circulation for so long.
> 
> Hopefully see you at The Boatyard on Thursday.


That's good news Phil, we've all missed you both.


----------



## yveTTe bland (Aug 25, 2014)

Dear Andy,
Hello! welcome to our cruise! we would be delighted to have you on our cruise! We will be eating at the carvery (doors open at noon) ill be there before as we cant book and need to make sure we get a table!! tums full then onto our cruise which is quite a lovely run ending at a nice tea-room and a surprise tourist attraction!!! (I always like to pop in a surprise!!)
Im a keen baker and of course will be keeping you all fed you bring the water!!!
you know where the carvery is!? I hope we will see you there!! We will look after you and are a great bunch of fun!! nothing to worry about except curbs and your speed!!!!!!!!! :lol: 
many thanks 
yveTTe


----------



## yveTTe bland (Aug 25, 2014)

Hello Phil and Sue,
Really made up you are coming with us for our second cruise! Thank you very much its very appreciated!!
May I ask for you to be my red little marker at the back please as we again have quite a few cars and you are easy to keep an eye on at the back!!! Many thanks!! see you soon !!! getting quite excited about it now!!
kind regards
yveTTe


----------



## rockyregal (Mar 13, 2015)

thanks yvette it sounds good day its my wife birthday that day so would be a good day out for us will let you know soon as thanks


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Hi Yvette,

_I'm overdue for fun and japes,
With plenty zoom and screech of brakes,
This cruise I'll try for on the day,
And hope you'll take my breath away,
It's worth the risk for such high stakes,
As yours have charm and magic cakes! _


----------



## yveTTe bland (Aug 25, 2014)

Hello John H!
I think you are better at poetry than me! your hired!!!! Brill im very pleased you and your stunning TT will be with us! Can I ask.............are you with Danny!? im sure we met on the last cruise!!? 
see you soon
kind regards


----------



## TTS-Phil (Mar 11, 2013)

yveTTe bland said:


> May I ask for you to be my red little marker at the back please as we again have quite a few cars and you are easy to keep an eye on at the back!!!


Hi Yvette

Yes, I'll be your back marker! 

Phil


----------



## gninnam (Sep 5, 2010)

Tempted to join and see what the fuss it about - will let you know next week!

Cheers


----------



## yveTTe bland (Aug 25, 2014)

Hello gninnan!
Don't be tempted! just come!!! hehe!


----------



## gninnam (Sep 5, 2010)

yveTTe bland said:


> Hello gninnan!
> Don't be tempted! just come!!! hehe!


  Will see..


----------



## Otley (May 15, 2013)

Hi Yvette, will you add me to the list please? 
My eldest won the 'drawing of straws' for the shotgun ride, so we'll all have to put up with a surly teenager if that's ok!
Kev & Jack


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Ooh Otley's coming! Truck or TT sir?


----------



## Otley (May 15, 2013)

It'll be the TT I'm afraid, no passengers allowed in the wagon.
Having said that, never stopped Peter Sutcliffe did it?  :wink:


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Ooh err!


----------



## yveTTe bland (Aug 25, 2014)

Hi kev,
Id be delighted too add you both to the list! I think you will find on our arrival at our destination even your Jack will not be on his mobile!!! (only to take pictures!!)  
kind regards!
Yvette


----------



## HipAl (Mar 9, 2015)

Hi, I will be coming if that's ok. Just picked up my TT QS, so hope to see you all. Looks like I will be doing a lot of cleaning of the car over the next week to get it up to standard not that it's bad. Cheers Alex (HipAl)


----------



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

HipAl said:


> Hi, I will be coming if that's ok. Just picked up my TT QS, so hope to see you all. Looks like I will be doing a lot of cleaning of the car over the next week to get it up to standard not that it's bad. Cheers Alex (HipAl)


Looking forward to meeting you and your car.

Not sure whether we'll be in my 225 or my hubby's QS, but either way, I've got our passports ready to cross the Lancashire/Yorkshire border, and will see everyone on the car park


----------



## rockyregal (Mar 13, 2015)

Hi me and my wife will be there its her birthday so can treat her to lunch how kind of me looking forward to it


----------



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

rockyregal said:


> Hi me and my wife will be there its her birthday so can treat her to lunch how kind of me looking forward to it


Lucky girl, you certainly know how to spoil her!! :lol:


----------



## TTMBTT (Jul 22, 2010)

Hi Yvette,
Looking to join your party although not for the meal, I'm a little to chunky at the moment
and can survive the trip down to Keighley on my fat reserves.
Without giving too much away are you contemplating a generally northern route, or southern
and do you have an estimated departure time from the "Toby".

Thanks Mark


----------



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

TTMBTT said:


> Hi Yvette,
> Looking to join your party although not for the meal, I'm a little to chunky at the moment
> and can survive the trip down to Keighley on my fat reserves.
> Without giving too much away are you contemplating a generally northern route, or southern
> ...


Hi Mark.

I'm not having the meal either and, after speaking to Yvette, am arriving at the Toby for 1pm for departure very soon after. I'm sure she'll be along soon to confirm the rest.

Karen


----------



## TTMBTT (Jul 22, 2010)

Cloud said:


> TTMBTT said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Yvette,
> ...


Thanks Karen, always enjoy the trips out with you bunch. Will be there for 13 bell's.


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

yveTTe bland said:


> Hello John H!
> I think you are better at poetry than me! your hired!!!! Brill im very pleased you and your stunning TT will be with us! Can I ask.............are you with Danny!? im sure we met on the last cruise!!?
> see you soon
> kind regards


Hi Yvette,

Dani is not going to be able to make it I think, so you'll have to put up with me I'm afraid. I'm hoping to get the car in a fit state after a bit of a scrape I'm working on. Hopefully see you on Sunday.


----------



## yveTTe bland (Aug 25, 2014)

Hello Mark!
I cant say much! but if like Karen said your at the Toby carvery for just after 1pm we shouldn't be long going! as we need to be on our way as we are reserved at the next place and we must stick together to get in cheaper!!! OOOH! I may have said too much already!!
be lovely to meet you and your cracking TT!
Its going to be a long line of us! You will all take some watching!!!!
kind regards
yvette


----------



## yveTTe bland (Aug 25, 2014)

Hello John-H,
I hope the scrape isn't too serious? 
Please say hello to Dani for me and we maybe will catch up with Dani next time!
We will just have to grin and bear it with you!!!!(joke no offence ment) I can be a little cheeky at times!!! no malice ever ment.
Looking forward to seeing you soon!
kind regards 
yvette  
Ps! looking at the positive side of things ! dani has missed out on my baking!!!! you however may need a pint of tea to get it down!!!!!hehe!!


----------



## Sutty (Dec 9, 2009)

Hi Yvette
If I'm not too late I'm a maybe for this trip at the moment. I will know tomorrow and let you know as I have a few personal things going on with my elderly mother which has to take priority. The trip does sound fun though. 
Cheers
Sutty


----------



## markaw3.2 (Mar 24, 2015)

Hi Yvette, I'm going to have to cry off Sunday's meet 

But I will make the next one 

Regards

Mark


----------



## rockyregal (Mar 13, 2015)

Hi we are still coming over but not be eating but will be there before 1245 hope this is ok cheers andy


----------



## yveTTe bland (Aug 25, 2014)

Hello Sutty!
Its never too late! we always have room for an extra TT! Looking forward to meeting you and of course your car!
kind regards!  
yveTTe


----------



## yveTTe bland (Aug 25, 2014)

Hi rockyregal!
I think if you arrive anytime after 1pm there wont be too much of a wait for us! we should be nearly done!
see you very soon!!
kind regards
yveTTe


----------



## yveTTe bland (Aug 25, 2014)

Hello Mark,
That is such a shame we were looking forward to meeting you and of course your TT! I have another meet in the pipeline for July/August time! so hopefully we can catch up with you then. Thank you for letting me know. We do have a monthly meet at the beginning of the month first Monday do join us there! theres a thread on the forum! check it out!!!  
Kind regards 
Yvette
PS> the good news is you have missed out on the baking! phew!!!


----------



## rockyregal (Mar 13, 2015)

Hi really sorry but going to have to change our plan of coming over its my wife's birthday tomorrow and her parents want to take us out for a meal only really been told this morning very sorry was looking forward to this but will keep a eye for the next meeting thanks andy


----------



## HipAl (Mar 9, 2015)

Also really sorry have to work now. The pain of being self employed. Will be going to the monthly meets and definitely the next one. Was really looking forward to meeting you all.


----------



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

A huge shame a few of you can't make it, I was really looking forward to seeing a few new faces and cars. 

A big thanks to Yvette for her warm hospitality at her house today and for trusting me to ride her one horsepower mode of transport (Tori), I'll not scare people with a pic of me in jodhpurs, the world isn't ready! :lol:

We'll definitely be there tomorrow and hope I'm not aching too much. See you all at The Toby.


----------



## gninnam (Sep 5, 2010)

Should be there with the better half tomorrow - will be their around 1 PM for the road trip.
Looking forward to meeting you all.

Cheers

Andy


----------



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

gninnam said:


> Should be there with the better half tomorrow - will be their around 1 PM for the road trip.
> Looking forward to meeting you all.
> 
> Cheers
> ...


Pleased you can make it Andy.


----------



## yveTTe bland (Aug 25, 2014)

Hello Andy!(gninnam),
Ive very pleased to hear you are coming! but! the pressure is on! I do hope we don't disappoint!! Youre the gentleman I said don't think about it just come!! Bring your self a pint of tea or coffee so you can get my baking down!!! see you soon!!  
kind regards
yveTTe


----------



## gninnam (Sep 5, 2010)

Thanks Cloud 

A bit worried now with the pint of tea or coffee required for your baking 

Looking forward.

Cheers


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

I got my painting done so after a wash it should be respectable enough if a bit soft still and having a couple of flaws to attendi to. Should see you tomorrow


----------



## TTS-Phil (Mar 11, 2013)

Car clean! All set, ready to go!

Looking forward to seeing everyone tomorrow


----------



## TTS-Phil (Mar 11, 2013)

John-H said:


> I got my painting done so after a wash it should be respectable enough if a bit soft still and having a couple of flaws to attendi to. Should see you tomorrow


Excellent John, see you tomorrow


----------



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

The Phantom Lord said:


> Car clean! All set, ready to go!
> 
> Looking forward to seeing everyone tomorrow


Going to wash mine before we set off, see you all soon. 8)


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Washing and polishing mine too. I'm aiming to get there before you set off and will have some soup here just before for fuel. See you later


----------



## Otley (May 15, 2013)

I'm really sorry but I'm going to have to let you all down for the meet today!  
We had a 70th birthday party for my old man yesterday, good intentions had me getting home at a reasonable hour........
It appears I 'got a taste for it' after the first couple of wets, catching up with old friends we sampled a 'few' more, great atmosphere, food, music, you know where this is heading! Stumbled through the door early hours of this morning, thinking I'd still not had enough, started on my mini fridge. :roll: 
Suffice to say, after only just regaining consciousness now, behind the wheel is the last place I should be today! [smiley=bigcry.gif] 
I feel like a cheap pair of braces letting to down, sorry. [smiley=bigcry.gif] 
Have a great afternoon everyone, I think mine will involve a good few laps of the park and plenty of fluid.


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Running latte :?


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Yvette, I've just eat your slice of flapjack or chocolate cake (not sure what you call it) but it is exceptionally nice and Dani says that too  and says hello 

Sorry I got there late but I eventually caught you up at the end. Good to see everyone


----------



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

Thank you for a fantastic day out at Mother Shipton's Cave, Yvette (never seen 'petrified' underpants before). It was good to see some new faces (and cars, of course!).

Here are a few of my pics from today:


----------



## Sutty (Dec 9, 2009)

Really good day out. Fantastic cake and a brew with mother shipton. What else could you want for! Well done Yvette. Good to see everyone else and some new faces too.
Till the next time then
Sutty


----------



## yveTTe bland (Aug 25, 2014)

Hello Everyone!
Many thanks to all of you that came! Thank you for letting me know Kev! Just one of those things!! one does tend to lead to another!!!(so they say!) myself im T total!!! 
I hope you all got home safe! and thank you for the feedback on the "TT crunch!!"  
Good driving!!! we had alorra fun guys! 
PLease feel free to pop photos on the web im a little green in that department!!!
As they say John-H "better late than never!!" Myself personally think id have gone back home if it was a major queue! so im grateful you came thank you! 
Hope you had a pint to swig the TT crunch down!!
Bye for now folks!
kindest regards 
lovely to see you all and thank you to the newbees!!!!
yveTTe


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

TT crunch - sort of gearbox cake - I like it


----------



## gninnam (Sep 5, 2010)

Thanks for the warm welcome everyone - nice to meet you all and we both enjoyed the afternoon  
Some nice TT's and the weather also held up which is good.

Thanks Yvette for the cake (or was it a brownie?) very tasty 8)

Hope to see you all soon at another meet.

Cheers


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Mother Shipston's Cave; that brings back memories of 34 years ago when my older lad fell into the river Nidd at Knaresborough when he was only 3 years young. Wish I could have been there today but I had to look after his little doggie while he's in the States.

Thanks for the most delicious cake YveTTe; really yummy! You got to let me have the recipe [smiley=chef.gif] 
Hope to be there again next time


----------



## TTS-Phil (Mar 11, 2013)

Hi Yvette

Thank you for an excellent, very enjoyable day, all went very well.

Good to see everyone

Looking forward to the next one!

Phil and Sue


----------



## yveTTe bland (Aug 25, 2014)

Hi Dani!
Im really sorry the "TT crunch" is a prototype and is still under development with Audi!!! Another words! cant say whats in it!
But I thank you for the kind comments!! see you soon!

Hi Phil and Sue,
Thank you both kindly for being my back marker! it was great having the walkie talkies!!! Although my mum got a little excitable on them! and I managed to stop her singing "we got a little olde convoy!" on them!!

many thanks every one and anyone ive missed! (don't like to miss or leave anyone out!!) xx


----------

